# Anyone know Poe and Gretchen - Hitchhiking Duo



## lotlizard22 (Sep 21, 2015)

A year or 2 ago I picked up a guy and girl hitchhiking in Salinas, CA. They were headed to Las Vegas. I think they were coming from San Francisco. I wanted to travel with them but I had responsibilities. I'm almost positive he said his name was Poe and I think the girl said her name was Gretchen. They were crusty looking and had a dog with them.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 21, 2015)

I think I know who your talking about. Possibly. The girl was she scottish?
I think your talking about japoe. 
His dog was like a big german shepard mix?


----------



## lotlizard22 (Sep 21, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> I think I know who your talking about. Possibly. The girl was she scottish?
> I think your talking about japoe.
> His dog was like a big german shepard mix?



They were both white. I don't know about Scottish. Their dog was small/medium sized, not too big and I'm pretty sure not German Shepherd.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 21, 2015)

Ah ok probably not them then.


----------



## lotlizard22 (Sep 21, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> Ah ok probably not them then.


Thanks though.


----------



## wandercrusty (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey there, Gretchen is my best friend, but her and Paux aren't together anymore, he was not a good dude...
Gretch is doing awesome though


----------



## lotlizard22 (Sep 27, 2015)

I didn't really get to talk to Gretchen when I picked them up, but can you tell her and Paux, (if you talk to him) that I said hi?


----------



## Ready4theWorld (Oct 8, 2015)

I just saw Gretchen in manitou springs. She is traveling with a couple of people and like 6 dogs. That's about all I know. But if I see her again I will tell her you said hi!


----------



## lotlizard22 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ready4theWorld said:


> I just saw Gretchen in manitou springs. She is traveling with a couple of people and like 6 dogs. That's about all I know. But if I see her again I will tell her you said hi!



Thanks!


----------

